# A little more about you....



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Though this would be fun. 

Name: Kelsey

Nickname(s): ummm... gots lots why can't I think... 

Favorite color: Browns, blues

Favorite food: CHINESE!!

Favorite state you've visited: Colorado? Maybe Utah...

Ever been out of your home country? Nope....

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1860... maybe

How tall are you? 5'0

What color is your hair? Brown.

What type of ancestory do you have? Cherokee/Chippewa, Irish

Where were you born? Missouri

Where do you live? Missouri

What is your favorite scent? Horses, rain, coffee

What is your favorite time of day? Evening, at dusk

What is your favorite sound? My nubians talking to me, horse nickering, wind through the trees, birds singing


Feel free to add anything...


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nameeena

Nickname(s): Dinky,lilone,halfpint

Favorite color: Browns, blues

Favorite food: steak

Favorite state you've visited: Colorado

Ever been out of your home country? Nope....

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1993

How tall are you? 5'0

What color is your hair? sandy blonde

What type of ancestory do you have? Cherokee ,Irish,Scottish

Where were you born? NC

Where do you live? NC

What is your favorite scent? Horses, Dakar,and baby power, sandalwood, vanilla

What is your favorite time of day? not sure

What is your favorite sound? Children laughing,horses nickering


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Amanda Jean 

Nickname(s): Sass, AJ, Sassy

Favorite color: Purple, Black

Favorite food: Italian

Favorite state you've visited: Hmmm...not sure...California was pretty nice, but so is Utah, and alot of the Mid West...Lol!!! 

Ever been out of your home country? Nope....

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? Not sure

How tall are you? 5'5 1\2

What color is your hair? Blonde

What type of ancestory do you have? Chippewa, German, Finnish

Where were you born? Northern MN

Where do you live? NE MN

What is your favorite scent? Pearberry, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Horses, after the rain, or snow...it's so fresh! 

What is your favorite time of day? Dusk

What is your favorite sound? Celtic Music, the outdoors, the animals at the barn.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My turn!

Name: Crissa

Nickname(s): None that I know of.

Favorite color: Teal!

Favorite food: Italina

Favorite state you've visited: I've only been to one other state, Missourri.

Ever been out of your home country? Nope.

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? I have NO CLUE! :lol:

How tall are you? 5'5

What color is your hair? Brunette

What type of ancestory do you have? Cherokee, German, Swedish, and a lot more!

Where were you born? Oklahoma

Where do you live? Oklahoma

What is your favorite scent? Horses, goats, sheep, and country!

What is your favorite time of day? Twilight (hence the herdname!)

What is your favorite sound? My nubians and sheep talking to me, horses running/talking, and music.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Name: Chelsey

Nickname(s): Chels... I forgot the others...

Favorite color: Blue =)

Favorite food: Ribs! and STEAK

Favorite state you've visited: California and Iowa of course lol

Ever been out of your home country? Yeppers

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 2004

How tall are you? 5'8

What color is your hair? Brunette

What type of ancestory do you have? Cherokee, German, Scottish etc...

Where were you born? Arizona

Where do you live? North Carolina...... Iowa SOON!

What is your favorite scent? Rain, the outdoors.

What is your favorite time of day? IDK...

What is your favorite sound? Rain*


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Alyssa

Nickname(s): Lissy, Dizzy, Squeeky, Yissa

Favorite color: blue

Favorite food: I have lots... 

Favorite state you've visited: Tennessee 

Ever been out of your home country? No

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 2001 

How tall are you? 5'4" 

What color is your hair? Brown

What type of ancestory do you have? Indian, German 

Where were you born? Indiana 

Where do you live? Arkansas 

What is your favorite scent? Horses, cow breath(I know, I am crazy), Apples and cinnamon 

What is your favorite time of day? noon time 

What is your favorite sound? birds singing on a summer or spring day


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Name: Katie

Nickname(s): Katie, Momma, Maaaaaaaaaa

Favorite color: blue/red

Favorite food: BBQ (White pizza w/broccoli)

Favorite state you've visited: MO

Ever been out of your home country? No

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1800

How tall are you? 5'10"

What color is your hair? Brown

What type of ancestory do you have? Irish, German, Indian

Where were you born? New York

Where do you live? Kentucky

What is your favorite scent? Fresh cut hay, my husband's cologne, my baby after a bath, horses but the BEST smell is opening a barn door in the morning after a spring rain

What is your favorite time of day? Dawn or dusk

What is your favorite sound? Horses blowing, and the way goats talk under their breath (especially when they're fixinta go into labor)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Sarah

Nickname(s): Scooter 

Favorite color: Purple and Sage

Favorite food: Mom's cookin' 

Favorite state you've visited: North Carolina

Ever been out of your home country? No, I'd love to go to Europe though.

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? Hmmmmmmm........... Not sure....

How tall are you? 5'3

What color is your hair? Golden Brown/blonde

What type of ancestory do you have? German and French(don't like the french)

Where were you born? LaSalle Illinois

Where do you live? Illinois

What is your favorite scent? Fresh air

What is your favorite time of day? Dusk

What is your favorite sound? A good guitar solo


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Mary
Nickname: Liz
Favorite Color: Blue
Favorite Food: Halupki's w/ sauce and mashed potatoes(cabbage rolls)
Favorite State you visited: only ever been in Ohio
Ever been out of your home country?: NOPE
If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 2004
How tall are you? 5'9 1/2
What color is your hair? Dirty Blonde
What type of ancestry do you have? German, Dutch, Irish, Polish (Does "Ridgerunning Hillbilly count?)
Where were you born? Latrobe,PA
Where do you live? PA
What is your favorite scent? My late dads Copenhagen and Old Spice combo next to a freshly tilled field after a rain
What is your favorite time of day? Just before daylight when the birds first start to chirp
What is your favorite sound? Church bells and children laughing, the first cry of a baby goat


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Priscilla
Nickname(s): Cindy 

Favorite color: green and blue 

Favorite food: chocolate anything and strawberries

Favorite state you've visited: montana or wyoming or south Dakota or ...............

Ever been out of your home country? Yep- Japan, Italy, Canada and Greece

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1980's- work was too hard earlier 

How tall are you? 5'7" 

What color is your hair? Brown (what's not grey). 

What type of ancestory do you have? American- Have German, Scottish, Welch names but too far back to know for sure) 

Where were you born? California

Where do you live? California 

What is your favorite scent? Forests and mountains 

What is your favorite time of day? Morning first thing when all's quiet except for birds 

What is your favorite sound? Quiet or wind in the trees or surf

Favorite subject of conversation- goats and horses of course


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Name: Jan

Nickname(s): None that I know of!

Favorite color: blue 

Favorite food: It depends on my mood. Cold, sweet watermelon or orange-pineapple ice cream or even a good fall-off-the-bone slab of ribs! I'm not picky!!! 

Favorite state you've visited: UP of Michigan 

Ever been out of your home country? Yup- Italy, Canada and Barbados 

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1970's - I could undo some mistakes! :lol: 

How tall are you? 5'4" 

What color is your hair? Before or after the bottle??? OK... after it's Reddish-Brown. 

What type of ancestory do you have? Italian - All my grandparents were immigrants.

Where were you born? New Jersey 

Where do you live? New Jersey - The Garden State!!!

What is your favorite scent? Clean cold air, puppy breath, fresia

What is your favorite time of day? Dusk or evening - In the summer when the sounds of crickets and night things are deafening.

What is your favorite sound? The howling of my huskies and the ocean 

Favorite subject of conversation- anything to do with goats, chickens, sheep or dogs (dogs especially!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Stacey

Nickname(s): Roo, Stace, sis

Favorite color: blue, purple 

Favorite food: American Mexican (sis says real mexican is blech)

Favorite state you've visited: PA or VA 

Ever been out of your home country? yes, Poland

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? I would say the cival war erra (1860's) but living it wouldn't have been fun. 

How tall are you? 5'4 

What color is your hair? Blonde 

What type of ancestory do you have? Italian, German, Dutch, Irish, American Indian.................... eh I am a little of everything.

Where were you born? New Jersey

Where do you live? New Jersey

What is your favorite scent? The Ocean 

What is your favorite time of day? Morning, just before the sun rises but it is getting light (only in the summer though)

What is your favorite sound? The contented sound of anyone of my animals, cat, dog, bird or goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Here we go -----*

Name: Allison

Nickname(s): Al, and hubby calls me goat herder

Favorite color: Blue and pink

Favorite food: Steak - nothing like an awesome steak cooked on open flame

Favorite state you've visited: Mississippi

Ever been out of your home country? Yeppers - filled a passport and had to get a new one!

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? Before I met my ex-husband - LOL

How tall are you? 5'8"

What color is your hair? Depends on where you look! Blonde, brown, black, red, oh and a few grey - but shhhh don't tell!

What type of ancestory do you have? German, Irish, Dutch, Norweigen

Where were you born? Spokane Washington

Where do you live? Harrison Idaho

What is your favorite scent? I love the smell of trees and don't laugh but I love the smell of the bucks

What is your favorite time of day? Sunset

What is your favorite sound? Any outdoor sound. Waterfalls. Definately not my hubby snoring


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

don't know how to paste this but her goes...

Name; Nancy
Nickname; growing up it was Nanny Goat now its Nan
color; paynes gray
food; Thai
state; Washington
Out of country; Hong Kong, New Guinea, Australia & Canada
if I could travel back in time? early 60's if I could stay with my Grandma on her place.
height; 5'6"
hair color; natural gray with dirty blonde streaks
Ancestory; Mostly Irish German English and a little French
Born; Seattle 
Now live; 35 mi north of there
Favorite Scent; a horse's muzzle
Time of day; am & pm chores 
Favorite Sound; the "little girls" answering me at feeding time


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

name.....Debbie
nicknames......that lady with the goats
favorite : color.........rich burgundy
food.........my pumpkin pie
state I've visited......Colorado
been out of the country?..........nope.
country I'd most like to visit......Ireland
born in .......Tennessee
live in........Texas - now; have lived in CA, NV, PA, FL, OK.
what year?........1880
hieght.........5'4"
hair.............auburn
ancestery.........Irish, Scottish, Cherokee, Cree; on Dad's side, Swedish and German.
favorite : scent.......puppy breath, thyme, lemon balm
time of day.......mid-morning
season/month...........October
sound........cats purring, my LGD's casually barking, fiddle music
conversation topic.........goats
personal heroes..........Kris Kristofferson, Linda Worley of Good Measure Farm, and my Uncle Howard.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Name....Lori

Nickname- That goat lady

Fav Color....Yellow

Fav Food....Mexican food

Fav State I have visited...Tenn, or Kentucky

Been out of the Country....Yep, Germany, Switzerland, Check republic

County I would like to live....Germany. We might move back.

Place I was Born....Colorado

Place I live Now....Colorado

Year I would go back. 1800's

How tall....5-6"

hair Color....Dirty blond.

Ancestry... Irish, Cherokee, German

Favorite scents....fresh rain, fresh cut grass, fresh cut alphafa.

Fav time of day....???????

Fav season-month....Fall

Fav sounds....Soft rain, birds in the spring. 

Fav Conversation topic....Kids, 4H, goats.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok my turn,,,


name: Beth

Nickname(s) ebay (don't ask) and yes i like this one too bona fide...MAAAAAAA

Favorite color: neon pink yellow and red

Favorite food: too many to choose one

Favorite state you have visited, sun valley idaho

Ever been out of your home country: no

If you could travel back in time what year would it be: mmm to live the eighties all over agin...

how tall are you: 5'4

what color is your hair: auburn

whats your ancestery: not all sure my dads family is a lot of different things, and mom was adopted

here were you born: Seattle Washington

Where do you live now: Whidbey island washington

Favorite scent: clean goats horses and country apple

favorite time of day: anytime i can be outside in the sun with the animals

favorite sound: maaaaaaa

favorite time of day: mid afternoon

Favorite type(s) o music Country and rock


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Spose I should add to mine: 

I forgot one of my nicknames...Lol...and How could I, considering I have had it for a long time!!!??? Goatlady

Favorite topic of conversation) Ministry and other faith based convos, Horses, Goats...heck animals in general...Lol! 

Favorite types of music) Celtic, Contemp. Christian, Country, Piano, Classical...I will usually listen to anything once; but I really don't like Rap or hard Rock at all. 

Favorite Season: Winter


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Name: Sarah Joy
Nickname(s): Sassy, Sass

Favorite color: blue 

Favorite food: any meat or fruit

Favorite state you've visited: Tennessee 

Ever been out of your home country? No 

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1860's
How tall are you? 5'5" 

What color is your hair? Dark Brown 

What type of ancestory do you have? German, Irish, Japanese

Where were you born? New York

Where do you live? Tennessee! 

What is your favorite scent? Vanilla, the barn ( on some days  ) and the smell of my hair when it's been straightened 

What is your favorite time of day? when the sun rises

What is your favorite sound? A rooster's crow

What is your favorite music?song? County, Size Matters by Joe N., American Soldier and Courtesy of the Red White and Blue by Toby K.

Personal Heros? President Bush, Jesus, and any pioneer

Favorite Subjects? Math, Social Studies and Physical Science


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Name: Hailee 
Favorite color: pink
Favorite food: pizza
Favorite state you've visited: Tennessee or Kentucky
Ever been out of your home country? Nope.... 
If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? not sure
What color is your hair? Brown. 
What type of ancestory do you have? mostly Italian
Where were you born? Michigan
Where do you live? Michigan
What is your favorite scent? apples, lavendar 
What is your favorite time of day? around 8:00 
What is your favorite sound? horses, rain


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Name: Pam

Nickname(s): Goat goddess, Beautiful Pambela, Mom

Favorite color: Red

Favorite food: There is no way I could narrow it down to one thing, or even one category!

Favorite state you've visited: West Virginia - I wish I could just get lost in the mountains there and never leave

Ever been out of your home country? Yes. Canada (too many times to count), Mexico (twice), and Bermuda (once)

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? 1860s or 1870s

How tall are you? 5'4"

What color is your hair? honey blonde

What type of ancestory do you have? German, German, and a tiny bit of Ojibwa

Where were you born? Michigan

Where do you live? Michigan (after spending 35 years in Florida)

What is your favorite scent? my husband, newborn baby breath, bergamot

What is your favorite time of day? depends on the day but probably whenever my husband comes home from work

What is your favorite sound? My husband's voice singing to me


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Name: Katherine

Nickname(s): Goat Girl, Katie (but watch out if you call me Katie.. I might bite your head off!!) 

Favorite color: Oh I hate that question. Don't particularly have one.

Favorite food: Daddy's Cooking!!! I hate restaraunts.. dad's food tastes way better.

Favorite state you've visited: Florida

Ever been out of your home country? Canada

If you could travel back in time, what year would you choose? Sometime when my family's castle was still around and people actually lived there.. I would be like royalty or something!!! 

How tall are you? 5' something... not sure exactly.

What color is your hair? MAJOR blonde. Can't you tell by the way I post?

What type of ancestory do you have? SCOTTISH (my last name is McDougal after all)! German, and Irish... and everything else under the sun I think.

Where were you born? Wisconsin 

Where do you live? Wisconsin

What is your favorite scent? Vanilla smells really good, and fresh hay... but newborn baby goats are the best! (dry, of course  ) 

What is your favorite time of day? When school is over! Yeah!

What is your favorite sound? Itty bitty baby goat maaahs, my dad playing his instruments


----------

